# P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP



## assasin (Apr 22, 2007)

hi guys
i got my new mobo & proccy yesterday.its a C2D E4300 and Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Edition.and Altec Lansing VS2321.
everything is running just fine but i've one question:
does Asus bundle the eSata cable along with the mobo pack or do i hav to buy it separately???
my mobo came with 6SATA,3pwr cables,a fan,USB & firewire header,Q-connector.
is anything missing from the bundle???

Also wats the diff bet AHCI and RAID settings in the BIOS


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ur content of the box is same as mine so I guess that what is all is bundled along with it.
Content of the box is mentioned on the box or instruction manual either one of it.

AHCI,
when I enabled AHCI then I found slight performance drop testing with HD tach..............so be fully informed before you switch to AHCI....................I would say that u dont need it.

*www.intel.com/technology/serialata/ahci.htm
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Command_Queuing


----------



## hitman050 (Apr 22, 2007)

How much did the Mobo cost you?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> hi guys
> i got my new mobo & proccy yesterday.its a C2D E4300 and Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP Edition.and Altec Lansing VS2321.
> everything is running just fine but i've one question:
> does Asus bundle the eSata cable along with the mobo pack or do i hav to buy it separately???
> ...



Content looks same except include the wifi antenna as well........

PS:: Whats the current price of ASUS P5B Delux Wifi......


----------



## assasin (Apr 22, 2007)

^^^ yeah i forgot to mention the array mic and wifi antenna.
the mobo cost me 12.8k.
AHCI sux.RAID 0 is far better.
does any 1 know how does the Altec Lansing VS2321 stack up against the ATP3.i felt the sound of the former is better so i got it.
today i sold off my X2 3800+ and Asus M2N-MX for 10k.

i've hit the 3GHz mark with vcore @ 1.163(stock),idling temp of 30-33 and  under full load 55-57.mem ratio is 1:1.
r the figs ok??????


----------



## sam9s (Apr 22, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^ yeah i forgot to mention the array mic and wifi antenna.
> the mobo cost me 12.8k.
> AHCI sux.RAID 0 is far better.
> does any 1 know how does the Altec Lansing VS2321 stack up against the ATP3.i felt the sound of the former is better so i got it.
> ...



mmm the mobo has not gone down too much I got it for 13K. So you planning to OC your machine, I'd say you must giv it a try, lets see how well we can stretch 4300. Virtually there is no difference between 4300 n 6300 except the VT disabled, so this makes 4300 a great buy and its overclocks equaly good to 6300 if not better.

I sold of my p4 2.2 Ghz with Intel D850MV for 10K as well but I had a geforce 440MX in that as well.

Good to see your rig......start OCing......

Hey assasin check this out interesting article to read....

*www.techspot.com/review/40-core2-e4300-vs-e6300-overclocking/


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 22, 2007)

I think u can enable AHCI only for NCQ drives to get better performance .. otherwise it' won't make any diff.



> when I enabled AHCI then I found slight performance drop testing with HD tach



Did u actually reformat for that ?? If u enable AHCI i think ur Hdd won't be detected until u install the RAID/AHCI drivers .. which is only possible if u reinstall XP ?!! ...



> the mobo cost me 12.8k.



I got it for 11.6 + VAT ...



> AHCI sux.RAID 0 is far better.



RAID 0 is much better performing , but if u reformat u'll lose all the data .. AHCI along with NCQ will give enough performance for one to miss RAID if he/she is more biased at data security (rather protection) ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 22, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> I think u can enable AHCI only for NCQ drives to get better performance .. otherwise it' won't make any diff.


In my case both my seagate hdd support NCQ feature I checked with HD tune.



> Did u actually reformat for that ?? If u enable AHCI i think ur Hdd won't be detected until u install the RAID/AHCI drivers .. which is only possible if u reinstall XP ?!! ...



On asus forum I read that we can enable AHCI without the need of reformatting & I used that method sucessfully installing the new drivers.

So dont know how AHCI is better than IDE, in theory it should be be but I tested & saw slight performance drop with both hdd.


----------



## assasin (Apr 22, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> I got it for 11.6 + VAT ...


 
u got the wifi version for 11.6k????


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup ..... right here in kolkatta ...


----------



## darklord (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey Assasin, Congrats on your new System !
I think the price for the board is a bit on the higher side.Anyways,Best wishes for your overclocking endevour !


----------



## joelf15 (Apr 23, 2007)

planning on the same board but without wifi available for 10.2 k at theitwares wondering if this gfx card will work??? *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102068

also advise if u go in for the asus pwdh board will it work on tht too?? thx!!


----------



## darklord (Apr 23, 2007)

joelf15 said:
			
		

> planning on the same board but without wifi available for 10.2 k at theitwares wondering if this gfx card will work??? *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102068
> 
> also advise if u go in for the asus pwdh board will it work on tht too?? thx!!



that card will work on both the boards you have mentioned.


----------



## assasin (Apr 23, 2007)

@deathvirus me   did u get it from Rashi in kolkata??
my vendor said he got it from Rashi @ 12.8k.if 11.6k is the price then i'll hav to bargain with him......


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 23, 2007)

Most probably my vendor got it from Rashi ... i have my ways  ... so got it for slightly less ... actually , the price was even higher when i got mine  ..


----------



## assasin (Apr 24, 2007)

in which 2 slots sud i install the ram modules so as to enable dual channel mode.i'll get another 1GB stick 2morrow..


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 25, 2007)

Alternate slots ...  .. u should have read the manual ..


----------



## assasin (Apr 25, 2007)

dont hav that much time.i'm a bit busy now a days


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> in which 2 slots sud i install the ram modules so as to enable dual channel mode.i'll get another 1GB stick 2morrow..



Alternative slots. usually the slots are color coded so you need to install RAM on the same color slots for it to work in dual channel mode.....


----------



## assasin (Apr 29, 2007)

one more Q:
i'm getting BSOD if i use AI NAP after my proccy is oc'ed to 3GHz but is working perfectly if i use it @ stock speed.any solutions?
also if i'm playing a song and then using AI NAP the song is not playing perfectly.
i'm using Vista Ultimate

2nd prob solved.
some1 plz help me out with the first prob.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

hey assasin wats the price difference between the p5b deluxe and the p5b deluxe wifi ap???
and i m thinkin to go for a new pc soon...
so i m thinkin whether to go for 
1. asus p5b deluxe + e4300 + 8600gt
2. asus p5n e sli + e6300 + 8600gt..
i wont be using SLI nytime...
also is the asus p5n e sli a good overclocker??? 
does it come wit the same OC options as the p5b deluxe???
my budget for mobo+proccy+gc is arnd 20-22k.. pls suggest..
also gimme any other mobo within 8-10k which is good for OCing... no SLI needed..

also assasin do u OC ur proccy just wit AI gear or using any 3rd party app??? i m new to OCing.. and can we adjust the multiplier and fsb from ASUS OC PROFIle???? if not.. then how do we go about it??

and do u think that Intel VT is really needed???
and can i OC if i take a DG965RY??
darklord,deathvirus and sam9s ur opinions also needed..


----------



## assasin (Apr 29, 2007)

price diff between P5B Deluxe and P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP is bout 2-2.5k.
P5N-E SLI is also a good overclocker.but has a few drawbacks:
1>no heatsink on SouthBridge,
2>passively cooled Northbridge which tends to run very hot if FSB is increased beyond 400.
3>mobo has FSB holes in the range of 400-450.
other than that the mobo is ok.
u wont be able to fit all 3 in 22k.
mobo + proccy will cost u bout 16-18k.so u'll hav to inc u budget.another good OC mobo is Gigabyte DS3P but it doesnt hav e-Sata support.
i'll suggest u to go with ur 1st option.

i oc thru the bios.i dont use any apps to oc thru windows.
u can adjust both the multiplier and fsb both from bios and from windows thru AI Suite.

VT is not needed.
u cant oc DG965RY.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

wat say abt asus p5b vm and p5n 32 e sli?? Is it a better overclocker than p5b dlx


----------



## assasin (Apr 29, 2007)

if u wanna oc then dont go for mobo with integrated gfx (like P5B VM).

P5N32-E SLi will be a better mobo than P5B Deluxe.but it'll cost u more than P5B Deluxe WiFi-AP and is hard to find.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2007)

do u mean that p5b vm is a bad overclocker or it doesnt overclock at all?? Cant i reach 3ghz+ wit my 6320 under 1.3vcore on a p5b vm?? Actually if i get a p5b dlx then i ll hav to get a gc.. And that ll overshoot my budget.. So wat do u say of p5bvm+ 6320??


----------



## assasin (Apr 29, 2007)

i'll suggest u to buy P5B DLX instead of P5B VM.dont compromise on the mobo if u wanna oc.
just borrow a spare gfx card (even old pci ones will do)  from one of ur frnds or from ur vendor and use it untill u buy a gfx card.


----------



## darklord (Apr 30, 2007)

Decent overclocking and Mobo with onboard graphics generally DO NOT go hand in hand.There are a few exceptions like AMD 690G. But i am yet to come across an Intel chipset with embedded GPU clocking like MAD.

As assassin says, P5B Deluxe is a very nice board.You will be surprised to know,it is the most favourite mobo of most of the legendary overclockers.

It is like the Asus P4C800/P4P800 or Abit IC7/IS7 of Socket T.

P5N32-E is excellent but has some quirks.Heat being major one. 
Otherwise excellent OC board.When it comes to Memory clocking, there is no competition to 680i SLI chipset.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 30, 2007)

> i'm getting BSOD if i use AI NAP after my proccy is oc'ed to 3GHz but is working perfectly if i use it @ stock speed.any solutions?



U updated the bios yet ??



> hey assasin wats the price difference between the p5b deluxe and the p5b deluxe wifi ap???



Under 2k's .. but the WiFi feature in not worth it unless u really have a situation where u an actually use it 



> and i m thinkin to go for a new pc soon...
> so i m thinkin whether to go for
> 1. asus p5b deluxe + e4300 + 8600gt
> 2. asus p5n e sli + e6300 + 8600gt..
> ...



Well , for 22k's ... hmmm .. i can only suggest the following combo : *E4300 + MSI P965 NeoF + 8600GT* .. only then will it come down in 22k's ... my friend runs his E6600 on a P965 Neo at 3.0 GHz stable , so oc'ing is not a problem .. u won't get too many settings to mess around with ..



> also assasin do u OC ur proccy just wit AI gear or using any 3rd party app??? i m new to OCing.. and can we adjust the multiplier and fsb from ASUS OC PROFIle???? if not.. then how do we go about it??



It is always recommend to OC from the BIOS itself ...



> and do u think that Intel VT is really needed???



Not really , atleast not for general desktop users ... u should disable it anyway if u do plan to OC 



> and can i OC if i take a DG965RY??



Not sure ... but i think u can't .. only the 975XBX and the XBX2 does for Intel i think .. not sure though ..


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^  i've updated the bios to version 1101.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember that some of the asus utility such as AI Nap does not work when u r in OC mode & they reduce the ower to cpu & fans & hdd so its fine if they dont work in Oc  mode.


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

can some1 tell me from cud i possibly get eSATA cable?


----------



## darklord (Apr 30, 2007)

I never use those crappy tools that Asus bundles with their CDs.
I generally avoid Asus Probe too.Everest is nice n gives all voltages n temps from the sensors.
I dont think esata cables are easily available,why do you need one ? you have external HDD with Esata port ?


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

at present i dont but i plan to get one soon if i can get the cable first.


----------



## darklord (Apr 30, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> at present i dont but i plan to get one soon if i can get the cable first.


Arre get a normal USB External drive re.Get lappy HDD 80GB or so, costs 2800 bucks or so and get a casing, shud cost 300-400 bucks.I use the same way,works like a charm


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> do u mean that p5b vm is a bad overclocker or it doesnt overclock at all?? Cant i reach 3ghz+ wit my 6320 under 1.3vcore on a p5b vm?? Actually if i get a p5b dlx then i ll hav to get a gc.. And that ll overshoot my budget.. So wat do u say of p5bvm+ 6320??



P5B-VM is a decent OCer. With the latest bios update, 3Ghz should not be a problem, settings might change but it should touch 3Ghz (Although nothing is sure in the OCing world). The combi looks ok unless if you miss a dedicated GPU. Personally I'd say P5B Delux or even P5B Vanilla(should be cheaper) with a dedicated GPU is any how a better choise.......rest up to you....


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ but that wd overshoot my budget... and neways i m gonna wait for a decent dx10 .... so assuming a wait of abt 3-4 months.. i ll need the onboard gfx...
so overall if u give p5b dlx a 8/10 in OCing how much wd u ppl give a p5b vm???


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

i'll give P5B VM 4/10,cuz the northbridge and southbridge will tend to run hotter due to onboard gfx and after oc the heat generated will be gr8er.
as for ur gfx probs buy a 2nd hand card for 1.5-2k and use it till u get DX10 cards.
aslo get a E4300/E440 instead of E6320 and save some cash dere.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ but that wd overshoot my budget... and neways i m gonna wait for a decent dx10 .... so assuming a wait of abt 3-4 months.. i ll need the onboard gfx...
> so overall if u give p5b dlx a 8/10 in OCing how much wd u ppl give a p5b vm???



I'd say 4, less people had a good OCing success with VM. As I said every hardware behaves differently in the OCing world so if you are lucky..........fiddling around with setting should show us the way. But why do you wanna compromise, if you are ready to wait 3,4 mouths for the GPU you might as well wait for the entire system , save a couple of bucks and get a perfect combinations. I say its always better to invest more rather than compromise later and feel unsatisfied.....anyway thats purly my personal openion........
How much does plain P5B costs, I know its better OCer than VM, if that suits your budget.......


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

@sam9s   at wat vCore did ya achieve 3.304GHz?
wat psu r u using?
i've adjusted my vCore to 1.25v @ 3GHz and getting idle temps of 24-25C and load temps of 45-48C.r the figs good enough,cuz when i leave vCore tp auto it shoots upto 1.38v.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

ok... just other than OCing is there any other big advantage of taking a p5b dlx over a p5b vm????
also Which of these is the best overclocker??
1.Asus p5b dlx
2.Msi p965 Neo
3. Gigabyte ga 965 ds3p...

And if i consider mobos with onboard gfx then wich one is better??
1. asus p5b vm
2. gigabyte ga 965 ds3 g
3. dg965ry
4. others??


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> @sam9s   at wat vCore did ya achieve 3.304GHz?
> wat psu r u using?
> i've adjusted my vCore to 1.25v @ 3GHz and getting idle temps of 24-25C and load temps of 45-48C.r the figs good enough,cuz when i leave vCore tp auto it shoots upto 1.38v.



I am running vcore at 1.38. How come you have so good Idle temps at 24-25. My Idle temp in this Delhi heat is 56-57(sometimes 60 as well)@ 3.304. Are u using a cooling solution or is Durgapur not that hot......


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

according to me P5B DLX is the best overclocker,2nd is Gigabyte GA 965 DS3P.
if u dont want oc then best mobo with onboard gfx will be DG965RY/DG965WH else Asus P5B-VM.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

> ok... just other than OCing is there any other big advantage of taking a p5b dlx over a p5b vm????


?????????
ow... so i m decided...
Hows a p5b dlx + e4300 + 8600gt ??

also r u ppl using any cooling solution or just the stock cooling??


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I am running vcore at 1.38. How come you have so good Idle temps at 24-25. My Idle temp in this Delhi heat is 56-57(sometimes 60 as well)@ 3.304. Are u using a cooling solution or is Durgapur not that hot......


 
here i've room temps of 35-38C.at 1.38v my idle temps were 30-35C and load temps were 55-58C,but they hav decreased after i've dropped the vCore to 1.25v.
i'm not using any 3rd party cooling solutions,i'm using the original HSF.


@pathiks     as far as diffs bet P5B DLX & P5B-VM is concerned:
1>P5B DLX has ATI crossfire support,
2>has dual gigabit lan,
3>has 8 SATA ports,
4>has heatsink over the MOSFETS,


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ok... just other than OCing is there any other big advantage of taking a p5b dlx over a p5b vm????
> also Which of these is the best overclocker??
> 1.Asus p5b dlx
> 2.Msi p965 Neo
> ...




See P5B delux is an overall better board than VM, with better OCing, less heat and few trifle utilities. VM officially is not made for OCing.

Which of these is the best overclocker??

Both P5B Delux and DS3 are awsome OCers but I'd still suggest P5B Delux simply because P5B Delux is far more popular and accepted and so you would get each and every details of evey settings you can think over for P5B delux online or in Fourms.

And if i consider mobos with onboard gfx then wich one is better??

I'd say......

gigabyte ga 965 ds3 g.......better OCer than VM with both having Intel GMA



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> here i've room temps of 35-38C.at 1.38v my idle temps were 30-35C and load temps were 55-58C,but they hav decreased after i've dropped the vCore to 1.25v.
> i'm not using any 3rd party cooling solutions,i'm using the original HSF.
> 
> 
> ...




mmmm my room temp also hovers around 38-40 currently, If I drop my vcore to 1.30, I dont get stability @ 3.304, neeway I will buy a cooling solution pretty soon.


1>P5B DLX has ATI crossfire support....No use if you plan an nvidia card
2>has dual gigabit lan.......does not make much difference if you ask me
3>has 8 SATA ports.....VM has 10 I guess
4>has heatsink over the MOSFETS...THAT is the major advantage, the board runs less hot.....


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

afaik P5B-VM has 6 SATA ports.
and dual gigabit lan make s a diff when ur part of a LAN and r using a separate broadband connection.if u dont hav dual lan onboard then u'll hav to buya a lan card.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 30, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> here i've room temps of 35-38C.at 1.38v my idle temps were 30-35C and load temps were 55-58C,but they hav decreased after i've dropped the vCore to 1.25v.
> i'm not using any 3rd party cooling solutions,i'm using the original HSF.



mine is E6300 same as sam9s & room temp is same as 35-38C.
I am running present at default BIOS (non OC) temp is 56-58 ideal & on load goes 66-67C

Seems mine is all messed up heatsink fan or the base plate of the processor.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> afaik P5B-VM has 6 SATA ports.
> and dual gigabit lan make s a diff when ur part of a LAN and r using a separate broadband connection.if u dont hav dual lan onboard then u'll hav to buya a lan card.



Well the site says 10........I remember that when I was hunting for what board should I buy....

*in.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=332&l4=0&model=1312&modelmenu=2

"dual gigabit lan make s a diff when ur part of a LAN and r using a separate broadband connection........"

That is absolutely right but I'd still put the scenario as an exception......



			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> mine is E6300 same as sam9s & room temp is same as 35-38C.
> I am running present at default BIOS (non OC) temp is 56-58 ideal & on load goes 66-67C
> 
> Seems mine is all messed up heatsink fan or the base plate of the processor.



Ranjan you are running hot.......My idle non OCed is 50-51, but dont worry, you are getting that gemini thing right, you would be the coolest then..........


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

1>P5B DLX has ATI crossfire support....No use if you plan an nvidia card
-NO USE FOR ME
2>has dual gigabit lan.......does not make much difference if you ask me
-NO USE TO ME
3>has 8 SATA ports.....VM has 10 I guess
EVEN 4 ll DO FOR ME
4>has heatsink over the MOSFETS...THAT is the major advantage, the board runs less hot.....
THATS A GOOD ADVANTAGE FOR OCING...
but still i ll go for the p5b dlx cos all 3 of u hav it.. 
also i ll save arnd 2k if i go for the p5b dlx instead of the deluxe wifi ap.... rite??
and the only dioff between the two is wifi support na??


----------



## sam9s (Apr 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> and the only dioff between the two is wifi support na??



Yes just the wifi.....So go for it buddy....get your gear and we will start some OCing......waiting for your purchase.....


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

thanx for the help to evy1... and yeah i hope to join the OCers club soon...


----------



## hitman050 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am also looking for a mobo. Can anyone tell me where exactly I would like to use wi-fi? Since if its no use to me, I will get P5B Deluxe and save myself some money.


----------



## darklord (Apr 30, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> I am running vcore at 1.38. How come you have so good Idle temps at 24-25. My Idle temp in this Delhi heat is 56-57(sometimes 60 as well)@ 3.304. Are u using a cooling solution or is Durgapur not that hot......


Well here i am again 
I am aware that you hate me like anything and would probably like to kill me but then hardware is my weak point and i cant keep my mouth shut so here i go 

Dude those temps are scary,especially considering that they are at idle.Back down on the OC re,its not worth it.Your chip will be harmed in the long run.

Also C2D itself is sooo fast that even at stock its enough.So why not use it at say 2.8 or so till you manage to get a decent cooler or reduce your temps ? Its for the goodof your chip 

This is a genuine suggestion,dont come charging at me


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 30, 2007)

wifi is for wireless networking with ur laptop or desktop, no need of wired lan connection.


----------



## assasin (Apr 30, 2007)

@darklord   wats ur temps @ 3GHz after u got that water cooling?
do u think i need to scale down my proccy to anything below 3GHz?
Idle - 24-25   
load - 45-48


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 30, 2007)

> @darklord   wats ur temps @ 3GHz after u got that water cooling?
> do u think i need to scale down my proccy to anything below 3GHz?
> Idle - 24-25
> load - 45-48


Assasin 
Ur cpu temp (24-25C) are below ur ambient room temp(35-38C), how is that possible???


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2007)

yup assasin is that a typo or what?? Btw i just enquired p5b vm is 7.8k and p5b dlx is 10k.. So its p5b dlx 4 me..


----------



## sam9s (May 1, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Well here i am again
> I am aware that you hate me like anything and would probably like to kill me but then hardware is my weak point and i cant keep my mouth shut so here i go
> 
> Dude those temps are scary,especially considering that they are at idle.Back down on the OC re,its not worth it.Your chip will be harmed in the long run.
> ...



I dont hate you Darky ....that is not in my nature....this is the first time I got a geniune feedback from you and not a contradictory bashing. I still believe no one knows everything, all share, discuess and advice, some maybe wrong but you gotta respect all (its not that you dont), but I felt that your comments went a little bit overboard.........
neeway its peace from my end, and AFA OCin is concerned, you are right it is harmfull in long run but currently I am not running my system for more than 3 Hrs a day (usually when the AC is on), When I have to run it 24X*, to download somwthing, I do it at stock speed......



			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Assasin
> Ur cpu temp (24-25C) are below ur ambient room temp(35-38C), how is that possible???



Yep good point.....you can't usually get your core temp down more than 3-5C below the amnient room temp even with a dedicated air cooling.


----------



## assasin (May 1, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Assasin
> Ur cpu temp (24-25C) are below ur ambient room temp(35-38C), how is that possible???


 
just check this out and u'll get an idea:

*img358.imageshack.us/img358/7545/untitledft0.jpg*imageshack.us


----------



## sam9s (May 1, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> just check this out and u'll get an idea:
> 
> *img358.imageshack.us/img358/7545/untitledft0.jpg*imageshack.us




mmmm then your ambient should be not be more than 30-32, if it is you are one lucky guy......enjoy....


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 1, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> just check this out and u'll get an idea:
> 
> *img358.imageshack.us/img358/7545/untitledft0.jpg


Ok that shows ur temp but few questions as I am in bad need of getting my cpu temp down.

1.ur system fan shows as 5400 rpm, what fan is it with such high speed? can u post pix of ur cabinet/psu/fit mobo & other setup.

2. speedfan may be showing you wrong temp reading or the sensors are messed up asI have never seen temp below than the ambient reading.....................not that I am disputing ur reading but I need to cool down my system as urs if I can.

3. Ur main CPU is at 25C & then the core 0 is 32C & core 1is 33C which is unusual as both the core should be around 25-26 then..................hence my doubt that the sensors are giving u wrong readings................or *VISTA may be running cooler than XP* can u check it with everest or using TAT. 

Either u have got some excelent cooling or something is wrong or, hope u can help me to pinpoint the problem & bring down my temp from 56C to same as urs around 35C


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 1, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> just check this out and u'll get an idea:
> 
> *img358.imageshack.us/img358/7545/untitledft0.jpg*imageshack.us



I see the core's running at 32c,33c respectively ... lol .. use other apps. like CoreTemp of Everest ... no way u can get to <30 on air with that oc ..


----------



## janitha (May 1, 2007)

I wonder how CPU temp can be lower than ambient, if it is with with normal (HSF) cooling.


----------



## darklord (May 1, 2007)

Another thing, have you enabled speedstep and thermal control thing ???

That might be causing that too.Please check.

@ Sam  
Good to see peace prevail ! Good for both of us  

@ Assassin,
 My temps after Water -
24C Idle @ 3GHz,
Orthos Run Temp = 42C. 
When this was done, Temperatures here were around 40C.


----------



## assasin (May 1, 2007)

ok.temps thru everest posted:

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/6029/untitledjf8.jpg

@darklord    yes i've enabled Intel SpeedStep,but i've disable Qfan.

@ranjan2001   the fan which shows 5400rpm is a Intel original proccy fan from very old Intel hsf which i've fitted on top of the SB heatsink.


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 1, 2007)

Awesome man , u have a perfect mirror finish between ur processor & IHF. Congrats & enjoy the cool cool thing, U can easily OC to 3.6Ghz with this.

Where in BIOS do u enabled Intel SpeedStep, I have P5b too but havent seen this in bios menu.
 What does it do?


----------



## assasin (May 1, 2007)

@ranjan2001     u can get Intel SpeedStep in the CPU settings.
if u enable that then d OS will automatically decs the multiplier to the lowest value if ur proccy is not being utilized fully.
as far as pics of my setup is concerned i'll post pics within a few days as i'll be out of station for a few days from tomorrow.
my psu is a HP 250W psu.
i've bios version 1101 and i get SpeedStep option.hope this helps u reducing ur temps and i dont plan to oc over 3GHz.


----------



## sam9s (May 1, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Ok that shows ur temp but few questions as I am in bad need of getting my cpu temp down.
> 
> 1.ur system fan shows as 5400 rpm, what fan is it with such high speed? can u post pix of ur cabinet/psu/fit mobo & other setup.
> 
> ...




Some good points brought by ranjan here.

1.......now that he has mentioned I also gave a serious looks and could not find neither chassis1 FAN nor the power FAN. My CPU FAN remains between 2000-2400RPM. usually nesr 2200.

2......Core temperatures...usually there is a small difference between core temps and CPU. Core temps are considered to be more accurate which is what TAT gives.....Speed fan and ASUS probe utility both gives CPU temp(speed fan gives both) and both reported atleast 4-5C difference between the core temps (given by TAT and speed fan again) and CPU temp. 
Hope I make some sense here...



			
				ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Awesome man , u have a perfect mirror finish between ur processor & IHF. Congrats & enjoy the cool cool thing, U can easily OC to 3.6Ghz with this.
> 
> Where in BIOS do u enabled Intel SpeedStep, I have P5b too but havent seen this in bios menu.
> What does it do?



Ranjan I have tried enableing speedstep in my BIOS, does not make much difference......you try yours


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 1, 2007)

Sam where do I find speedstep menu?

OK I found that it needsto be scrolled down in that menu else it remains hidden on my screen.
In my case its already enabled................so what else do I doo to get that temp.
I am now thinking lapping is the only way, since its well established that its a problem with IHS


----------



## sam9s (May 1, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Sam where do I find speedstep menu?
> 
> OK I found that it needsto be scrolled down in that menu else it remains hidden on my screen.
> In my case its already enabled................so what else do I doo to get that temp.
> I am now thinking lapping is the only way, since its well established that its a problem with IHS



As I said does'nt make much difference. The only diff I saw was the CPU fan RPM got better to 27-2800. Temp remains more or less same. Ranjan you were about to get that cooling solution what happ to that. What ever we try its a dedicated cooling solution what we need......


----------



## assasin (May 1, 2007)

@ranjan2001 wat temps do u get if u run @ 3GHz and 1.25vCore?


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 1, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> @ranjan2001 wat temps do u get if u run @ 3GHz and 1.25vCore?



I last tried was 3.34Ghz @ 1.35vcore stable with orthos & my temp was 68-70C ideal on load it goes 78-83C max, but tahts too much, where as both intel & asus have wrote back to me that these temp are normal................dont worry they both say.

Sam
I have been reading Intel lapping issues & comming to the conclusion that even if I get best of the cooler it still will not solves the issue, since the processor base plate is not perfectly flat & that 1st need to be lapped. 

So I am waiting & meanwhie got to know that Thermaright ultra 120 will be available too in indi asoon thsi week, so i can have a choice.


----------



## assasin (May 3, 2007)

heres the pic of my rig:

*img400.imageshack.us/img400/812/03052007003kq0.jpg


----------



## sam9s (May 4, 2007)

mmmm, Ranjan did you notice assasin has used the Fan provided by ASUS, which is not to be used with stock fan. Assasin did you know this. The fan is to be only used if you install a water cooling kit........strange but could it be possible that though not recomended the fan is actually working towards a positive side bringing down the temp a couple of degrees....geeee  we should try that as well.
Rest I cannot see much of a difference.


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 4, 2007)

Sam 
I noticed that too but he said in post no.65 of this thread that he has disabled it in BIOS. I do remember that even I had connected it & when facing heat issue 1st thing I was told was to remove the fan as it will interfere with the air cooling....may be its cooling the north bridge heat pipe & that is giving cooler temp but ...............................thats hell lot of a difference in temp of what he is getting & what I am geting. He also is using one for south bridge with a small fan.

I did, though I am not sure what change I saw at that time bcoz I had other issue as well at that time contributing to heat.

@Assasin can u confirm that u are using the Q-fan or not may be you have disabled it in BIOS but if connected then it will be running but wont get speed control.


----------



## assasin (May 4, 2007)

if hav disabled Q-fan in bios.its helps in running the fans at max rpm.
as far as the fan supplied by Asus is concerned its clearly written that u can use it either with with water cooling or even in passive cooling.
installation directions r given for passive cooling though.
and i hav 1 more fan which is installed above the hdd.

@ranjan2001 if u can post ur OC settings,then maybe i cud help.


----------



## darklord (May 4, 2007)

Speedstep is something like Cool n Quiet.
Since Assassin mentioned that he had enabled it, means the downclocks the PCU when idle hence vcore is reduced and so is clock speed,maybe that is the reason for such low temps.


----------



## janitha (May 4, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Speedstep is something like Cool n Quiet.
> Since Assassin mentioned that he had enabled it, means the downclocks the PCU when idle hence vcore is reduced and so is clock speed,maybe that is the reason for such low temps.



But still I can't understand how it can be lower than the ambient temp!


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 4, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> @ranjan2001 if u can post ur OC settings,then maybe i cud help.


I am not running OC anymore but on default BIOS too I have high temp issue.
Right now room ambient is 33C & my cpu is running at 48C & to my default Vcore which was set at auto I have changed it to Vcore 1.13 & after vdrop it runs at v1.10.

@asssin is your Qfan disabled in BIOS but running in actual, please clear the doubt.


----------



## assasin (May 4, 2007)

if u disable Q-fan all ur fans will run @ full speed and will not be controlled by temp of proccy.i've Qfan disabled and its not running anywhere.


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 5, 2007)

So in ur case Qfan is not cooling & ur temp are super cool, wonder what else can be the issue.


----------



## assasin (May 5, 2007)

^^^   i think u sud remove the heat sink,clean it,reapply thermal paste and put it back.this sud make some diff.


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 5, 2007)

Assisin that was done twice in my case I further changed psu 500w zebronics, I changed to peace cabinet, yet the problem remained & I have concluded that its the concave IHS which might need lapping.


----------



## assasin (May 5, 2007)

hmmmm....even i once had idle temps of 50 when i first activated dual ch mode.i was pretty scared cuz idle temps had doubled.so i just removed the CMOS batt and oc'ed all over again and guess wat temps were back to where they belonged to (idle 25).


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 5, 2007)

Dual channel increased the temps ??? Hmmm .. this is indeed an oddity  ...

But even then , 25c idle , on air with stock cooler is indeed good enough ...


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 5, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> But even then , 25c idle , on air with stock cooler is indeed good enough ...


 Thats an anvious ideal temp & impossible to achieve even with best of the coolers in the market........specially when the ambient temp is 35C & above.

Lol...........I am seriously thnking of shifting to Durgapur


----------



## assasin (May 5, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Lol...........I am seriously thnking of shifting to Durgapur


 
ur welcome to try ur luck dood.....


----------



## janitha (May 5, 2007)

Even if you shift to Mt Everest, how can CPU temp be lower than ambient  temp with normal cooling?


----------



## TEÂM ĎIGIT IS IMP0ST0R (May 5, 2007)

*
HEHHEHHEHEEHE  

ALL THESE DUMB A$$ES ABOVE AND BELOW THIS POST ARE DUPLICATE IDS OF FUC*KING TEAM DIGIT   

_________________________________

THIS TOPIC IS SPAM AND SPAMMED BY F*UCKING TEAM DIGIT   

FU*CKING TEAM DIGIT IS IMPOST0R   
*


----------



## assasin (May 11, 2007)

hey can i run a SLI setup on my P5B DLX which supports cross fire?
afaik SLI or crossfire dont give much of a performance boost.is it true?
is it worth it to run 2 DX10 gpus?


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 11, 2007)

I guess no u cant do that, there was a post recently on this forum on the same topic.


----------



## assasin (May 11, 2007)

^^^ but i've read somewhere that u may be successful in setting up SLI on cross fire mobos.


----------



## ranjan2001 (May 11, 2007)

to my knowledge they are different technology.
Read these links
*www.atomicmpc.com.au/article.asp?SCID=15&CIID=24212
*www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Reviews/Specific.aspx?ArticleId=14474

If that was possible then ATI cards could have been used on SLI & vise versa & no need to develop crossfire at all.


----------



## janitha (May 11, 2007)

But I also read somewhere that it was tried successfully.


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 11, 2007)

Yes it was. ... but u'll need a modified bios ... where u can find that , i can't tell you


----------



## assasin (May 12, 2007)

^^^   but i've read that modded drivers do the trick.'newayz cant try it out since i dont hav 2 similar gpus.
but 4 my other q, do u think it'll be worth while to setup crossfire with 2 DX10 gpus?


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 12, 2007)

Well, the benchmarks show dx10 ATi cards to give a more boost in fps than their dx10 nvidia counterparts ..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

P5B users need ur help in sorting out the sleep problem with Vista x64.
I posted my problem in this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1084352#post1084352

Have u ever seen or heard about +5VSB jumper on this board?
I cant find on the mobo any such jumper labeled as +5VSB below is the image of my mobo asus p5b

*direct link to mobo image*
*img118.imageshack.us/img118/6935/img7450.jpg

Do u see any such jumper which I am missing?


----------

